# 2nd cockapoo - which ***?



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pepper is now 2 years old and we feel ready for Poo number 2 ... is it best to get the same *** or opposite ***?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We got the opposite *** and it has been a huge success.....having said that we have introduced same *** dogs into the family and there was no upset but it wasn't fully inclusive, but that might have been because we had litter sisters and then introduced a single dog. I don't think it matters that much as there are plenty of three and four dog owners on this site and they all seem to get along together. I think getting the right temperament is more the way to go. Max my older dog is quite intense and Phoebe my little girl is so laid back she is horizontal! She calms him down and makes him feel more secure in situations he is not sure of. So my advice would be look more at temperament than ***.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah I'd go with the opposet of what you have now. How does Pepper like to be around other dogs? Tail up and in charge or rolling on back and letting the other dog go first? I'd find a breeder who will choose a pup for you based on temperment, as two very dominant dogs in one house spell strife. That is why my next dog will be a laid back, easy going, female.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep - as the others say I would generally go for the opposite *** to avoid problems and try to find a breeder who knows the character of the pups and will help you find the right character to go with your existing dog


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pepper likes to play with and chase every dog she meets, I've never once seen her lay down or roll when meeting another dog! So guess that means I'm looking for a laid back boy!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It would be fun to have short video clips of the dog personalities we are looking for. If you had a snooze fest female like a Lola for example you'd send your breeder a video of a Dudley, or if you had an escape artist like Ruby you'd send a video of a Jake snoring and so on.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

In my case I had a best friend who knew Molly and I well and decided for me what the perfect second dog was


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

We have picked up Coconut, our second cockapoo last weekend. He is a boy, and quite calm compared to our first dog, a girl, Peanut. 
It is quite good that he is calmer than her, but don´t get me wrong, he is NUTS too. 

They get on like a house on fire. They play all the time he is awake, and they sleep together in the sofa too 

I asked the same question as you when we wanted to have poo number 2 and it is a matter of temperament more than anything, but it is always "safer" to go for opposite sexes. 

It is actually great to have 2 dogs. Highly recommended.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Another vote for the opposite *** it's worked very well for me.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep I got opposite *** for poo number two..... And relating to your other post I went for a toy mix! 
So lucky Ralph got himself a little girlfriend! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay I am in the same *** camp. I really don't think it matters, I've heard of both combinations both getting on and not getting on. I think a lot of it depends on how you introduce them, train them and treat them as part of the family. If I were to get a third, it would most likely be a girl again. Nothing against boys, I just love my girlies. 

Marzi also has girls and that works a treat. 

If I were you, I would go with the right personality, not necessarily ***. I had a choice with Nina, and went thinking I would take a boy and I fell in love with her and it couldn't have worked out better.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can I ask what the proven science is behind opposite ***? I'm genuinely interested. I did read about it but never found anything which helped me sway either way.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Can I ask what the proven science is behind opposite ***? I'm genuinely interested. I did read about it but never found anything which helped me sway either way.


My trainer suggested the opposite *** for jake. he called it the big brother effect. He said jake would be more likely to be protective of a younger female. I think it has to do with your dogs temperament. Penny, for instance, never took to willow but gets on great with Ozzy. Willow loves everyone. Ozzy loves everyone. Jake took much longer to like Ozzy, but he was also older. So it's hard to say what the real factors are.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think gender has much to do with anything. We've had all sorts of combos, one male mutt and female beagle we had fought every opportunity they had. It wasn't until much later we learned that you need to let them decide the pack order and then you must honour it. We always felt sorry for the downtrodden beagle so let her do everything first and we were unwittingly causing the tension between them.

I think the age of the first dog when you get the second probably does have alot to do with it. My guess is the closer in ages they are the better.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The problem is if the dogs do fall out for any reason then opposite sexes are the most likely to find a way to live together, followed by two males, followed by two females. I have heard it said that males with fight for breeding rights, whereas females will fight for breathing rights and it certainly is true with dogs I have heard of.

So not to say that dogs of either *** can not get on really well and my current pair are both girls and they both spend their day with my friends pack which is mostly girls - but if there is a problem it is likely to be more serious with a same *** pair.

One of the reasons for Molly being rehomed was her aggression to the other dog in the household. That was another (younger) girl - but the main problem was her needs as a dog were not being met and she could not cope with another young high energy dog - they now are and Chance has a very different character and this enables them to work well as a pair


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cesar would tell you to find the right temperament for your family and not to worry about the gender. He is right I think.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> The problem is if the dogs do fall out for any reason then opposite sexes are the most likely to find a way to live together, followed by two males, followed by two females. I have heard it said that males with fight for breeding rights, whereas females will fight for breathing rights and it certainly is true with dogs I have heard of.
> 
> So not to say that dogs of either *** can not get on really well and my current pair are both girls and they both spend their day with my friends pack which is mostly girls - but if there is a problem it is likely to be more serious with a same *** pair.
> 
> One of the reasons for Molly being rehomed was her aggression to the other dog in the household. That was another (younger) girl - but the main problem was her needs as a dog were not being met and she could not cope with another young high energy dog - they now are and Chance has a very different character and this enables them to work well as a pair


But what happens? What is it that a male and female are more likely to get on than male male or female female? I am yet to find a real cause to same sexes not getting on that's not to do with training. I kind of understand what Donna has said about the big brother thing, but still not convinced. I think it depends on the dogs age, temperament, training and the human. If there is something linked with the sexes it's something I would like to understand. Maybe it's just one of those things, there isn't really a rhyme or reason


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think it is less a case of more likely to get on and more less likely to hate each other to a life threatening extent if they do fall out. I know of a family who had two girls who fell out and hated each other to the extent that the family lived with the two dogs totally seperate for years - until a mistake occurred, they got together and one killed the other.

I think with same *** there is always biologically going to be an element of competition for breeding going on if there is conflict. From my own dogs my first was a lovely amiable cross who loved everyone and everything, at training class there was a particularly nice girl who he played and flirted with and clearly fancied - one day another dog was playing with her and also clearly smitten and he flew at the other male dog - this was a dog he had previously played happily with but from that moment he loathed him and the feeling was mutual.

Biologically animals exist to breed, the opposite *** is no competition to that (and in fact rather necessary) whereas the same *** can be competition and certainly there are other species where same *** aggression is common


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks, I do get what you're saying, that makes a bit more sense if it's down to instinct and the need to procreate. I just still think that it's a lot about how strong the human is in the guidance and training and positivity.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

99% or probably even more is down to the human to guide and manage (and the reason Molls first owners getting a second dog was probably doomed to fail whatever ***) but there is that rare but undefinable "other" which when they do fall out means even with the best most experienced owners it can be utterly unresolvable with same *** pairs.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pheromones Ruth. That's all. I also think female dogs are more likely to get on with each other than male dogs, but have no real evidence for that statement, just a gut instinct.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Pheromones Ruth. That's all. I also think female dogs are more likely to get on with each other than male dogs, but have no real evidence for that statement, just a gut instinct.


Clearly my own pheromones are all wrong then?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> 99% or probably even more is down to the human to guide and manage (and the reason Molls first owners getting a second dog was probably doomed to fail whatever ***) but there is that rare but undefinable "other" which when they do fall out means even with the best most experienced owners it can be utterly unresolvable with same *** pairs.


I suppose I'm just trying to work it all out. When I was little our neighbours had a male dog, who was neutered, they got a female puppy and they never got on. They thought when the bitch was spayed things would change but not long after the bitch was spayed, at around 6 months, the pair had a really bad fight and they ended up rehoming the bitch. I guess it happens with both combos to a point, depending on the individual dogs.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Characters also play a huge part. I was very wary about getting a second dog knowing that a large part of the reason Molly was rehomed was her aggression to the new pup they got (and it really was aggression) and knowing how she can be with other dogs occasionally. Fortunately my best friend is also a rather good dog trainer and owner and was sure Chance was going to be sufficiently different in character to work well with Molly and it does work.

If Molly throws a strop about something Chance backs off and leaves her to it - or comes to me for protection, they have had one proper fall out when Chance decided that whilst she was not going to challenge Molly she will not allow her to bully her  and things stay calm between them mainly due to Chance managing Molly very nicely indeed


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is interesting, isn't it...
People who breed dogs often have several to lots of bitches and one or two stud dogs, most of the time the bitches are together and are fine. My dad lived in Kenya and bred GRs and GSDs. He had 4 stud dogs and many bitches. He did not ever kennel his dogs, the property was split into 2 compounds because the top GSD and the top GR, would fight... Dad bred the GSD, the GR came as an adult. In the evenings all the dogs come into the lounge. Fights were very, very rare and apart from Gunner and Sam never serious. 
I honestly think the most important thing is how well the dogs have been trained and are happy in their relationship with their owners.
I'm very happy to have just girls.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> It is interesting, isn't it...
> People who breed dogs often have several to lots of bitches and one or two stud dogs, most of the time the bitches are together and are fine. My dad lived in Kenya and bred GRs and GSDs. He had 4 stud dogs and many bitches. He did not ever kennel his dogs, the property was split into 2 compounds because the top GSD and the top GR, would fight... Dad bred the GSD, the GR came as an adult. In the evenings all the dogs come into the lounge. Fights were very, very rare and apart from Gunner and Sam never serious.
> I honestly think the most important thing is how well the dogs have been trained and are happy in their relationship with their owners.
> I'm very happy to have just girls.


I agree that's training is the most important. I love my girls too and if I have my way I will have two more


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I find it fascinating too and agree that training does play a big part. But despite my joking that they are people in fur coats they are really just animals, as are we. Logic would dictate that a male and female would have the easiest time in most cases. However I think any of us would rather be roommates with a nice person of any gender than a beastly, self centered, dominating person. Maybe it is like that?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The only incidences I have heard of where a second dog hasn't worked out were both with same *** dogs. As for Bonnie I can't imagine ever getting another female as she often shows jealousy towards other females. She won't let either of my brother dogs come too close to me without giving them evil looks or a warning growl but she never seems threatened by males and will happily let me pet them.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd like to think Dudley would be fine with either, he really does pretty much love all other dogs, he has on occasion told one off but that is usually if they are heavy and knock him about whilst playing (mind you he does exactly the same to others!), Had his TT mate (male)for a groom today and they had a brilliant play. My friend who shows her setters has always had 4 or 5 entire males together in the house, has done for 30+ years now and there was only ever 2 that she had to keep separate.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I didn't necessarily want a boy but decided one of each when I got both. Maybe it's because they are littermates but I'm so happy I got Lexi AND Beemer because they each love so differently. They both melt my hearts but in such different ways and I think it does have to do with being different sexes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

